# D-Link extreme DWA-556 PCIex1/ Vista 64 bit O/s or Bios??



## grunt_408 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a PC with an issue please help me... I have recently installed a D-Link DWA-556 PCIe wireless card that only works when you restart the machine. It wont load the drivers from a cold boot it will only load them after a restart which is quite annoying for my friend who dosnt really want to be restarting his pc after a cold boot every day just so he can surf the net. I have tried Vista sp1 artherous drivers, I have tried the drivers from the disk. I tried using windows update to get the latest driver installed and ended up in the same boat everytime. Can someone please advise me on the best driver for Vista 64 bit and how to get this thing working for my friend. 

System specs:
Thermaltake 600W Toughpower  
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 
ASUS DRW-2014L1T 20X DVD±R/RW SATA LightScribe  
Antec Sonata III 500 Case  
Samsung 500GB 7200rpm SATA II HD501LJ   
64-bit MS Windows Vista Home Premium   
Corsair QUAD2X4096-8500C5DF 4GB (4x1GB)  
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4P Motherboard  
GeCube Radeon HD4850 625Mhz  
CoolerMaster Hyper TX2 CPU Cooler  
Soundblaster Audigy 4
PCIex1 D-Link 556 Wireless


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 21, 2008)

Im not sure if this helps, but does he just have an ethernet port to plug into? Wireless PCIe cards are finicky and I am willing to bet the 64bit of Vista and the drivers dont play nice together.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am finding that one  out.... He does have the onboard  RJ45 plugs for ethernet but it really isnt an option for him to use them due to where he has his pc hooked up in his house. He dosnt want to be running cords around the house. There isnt a lot of info around other than people with 64bit vista are having trouble with wireless unless its a laptop and then they seem to work fine 
I dont see any conflicts in Device manager. There has to be a reason why it isnt loading the drivers.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 21, 2008)

WarEagle is correct I had a similar problem a while back would lose connection after an hour of use, had to reboot to get it to work and solved it by using a linksystem wireless G PCI card. Have not had a problem since. 
At the time I was running a 975 bad axe 2 mobo and the same card is working wonders with my new x48 build.
FYI I'm running vista Ultimate 64bit.

I would go to best buy and pick one up just to try if it solves his problem then sweet. If not you can always return it


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 21, 2008)

He has one in his backup pc which is running xp pro 32 bit looks like I might be swapping them out to fix this issue. But the only problem with that is his board has only one pci slot and he has a sound card in that  looks like he will be spending some more money lol


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 21, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> He has one in his backup pc which is running xp pro 32 bit looks like I might be swapping them out to fix this issue.



Hopefully it'll do the trick, give it a shot and post back.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 21, 2008)

What are the usb ones like?


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 21, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> What are the usb ones like?



Honestly don't know, I have never used one. But my guess is, that it should work just fine being plug and play.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats what I am thinking then he wont need to get a PCIe soundcard


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 21, 2008)

A closer look showed me its not getting detected durin the post untill after a restart wtf:shadedshu


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 21, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> A closer look showed me its not getting detected durin the post untill after a restart wtf:shadedshu



Edit I just moved to another PCIe slot booted up and voila it worked first time fingers crossed i have fixed it lol
Edit2 diden work


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 22, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Edit I just moved to another PCIe slot booted up and voila it worked first time fingers crossed i have fixed it lol
> Edit2 diden work



try reinstalling network drivers for the chipset.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 22, 2008)

I forgot to mention the USB ones. They work great and are easy to use. Problem I see with them is throughput speed being limited to 480mbps (I believe that is the highest burst speed) but it should be fine for him. Perhaps go wireless G or Wireless n usb.


----------

